# RSM 3 PPCLI Korea



## Old Sweat (12 Aug 2013)

I am looking for the name of the RSM of 3 PPCLI in Korea as part of a project I am researching. The battalion was rebadged as 2nd Battalion, Canadian Guards on the troopship home to Canada and I am trying to confirm if the RSM who surfaced in Petawawa was the same WO1 who boarded the ship in Korea.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Aug 2013)

WO1 G.H. Lee was RSM 3 PPCLI from 1952-1954.  That's all I could come up with.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Aug 2013)

Infanteer

Thanks. Bingo, that's the name I was hoping to find. He also was RSM of 2 Cdn Gds 1954-1960 and was them commissioned. Lee was a PF gunner who volunteered for the FSSF and was awarded the Silver Star and was WIA on 4 Jun 44 during the entry into Rome.

Edit to add: Here is the citation for the Silver Star:

Lee, Gerard H. (P-9475) Silver Star

"Sergeant Major, Fourth Company, First Regiment, First Special Service Force, Canadian Army, for gallantry in action on 4 June 1944 in Rome Italy. As Sergeant Lee's platoon mounted on tanks entered Rome a sudden concentration of enemy heavy artillery fire forced it to dismount and deploy. Afte leaving his armored vehicle behind, Sergeant Lee led his platoon forward clearing buildings the enemy and establishing a firing line four hundred yards to the front. Suddenly subjected to machine gun, sniper and artillery fire, Sergeant Lee was seriously wounded. Despite this fact, he grimly reflused to relinguish the leadership of his platoon and determined to pentrate the strong enemy position. All day Sergeant Lee continued to lead his platoon, putting two Mark IV tanks out of action and overrunning the enemy strongpoint after four hours offierce street fighting. His courage and example of outstanding leadership were an inspiration to his men. Entered military service from Kingston, Ontario,Canada."


----------



## Infanteer (13 Aug 2013)

8 years as RSM?  He must of OWNED that parade square.


----------

